# Help please? Anyone taking Devigel and Decapeptyl Injections



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello Ladies

I would ask Larissa at Isida these questions, but it's Sunday and she's not working so I'm hoping one of you can advise or put my mind at rest.   

I have been taking Devigel since my hysteroscopy back on March 20th.  I had the 1st Decap injection on Friday, and have been continuing with the drugs as per my routine.  2 little foil packs of Devigel 4 x a day, 1 trental 4 x a day, Vit E 2 x a day. 

I just checked through the drugs and the notes - was thinking I'm running out of Devigel - won't be enough to last me until Jun/Jul when I have treatment.  

I noticed that I am only meant take the Devigel up til Day 2 of Period.  I am now on about Day 4 and was just about to apply devigel as per my routine. 

So my questions are:  

1) Do I stop taking devigel today - as it's now day 4?
2) What do I do with the remaining two boxes?  
3) Have I messed up the treatment by using it on Day 2 and 3? 

I'm going to be out all day singing at a concert - (Just in chorus - not a star,  ) and would love it if somebody could calm me down before then. 

I will of course call the clinic tomorrow am to find out what they think, but if you could respond this am, it will definitely help!  

Lots of love a very worried and knickers in huge tangle
Podbean
x


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Have responded on the Ukraine thread honey!

mini-me
xxx


----------

